
Benefits of Reading Actual Books vs. On an E-reader - ching_wow_ka
http://mic.com/articles/99408/science-has-great-news-for-people-who-read-actual-books
======
ColinWright
What's more, a real, physical book won't just as you get to the end, cover
most of the page with an impossible to shift banner that obscures the page and
makes it impossible to finish. And it's asking me to "Like" it!

No chance - piss off.

